# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Минский финал TECHLABS CUP BY 2013 – Season 4 пройдет в эту субботу

## Labs

Второй раз в этом году Минск примет крупнейший международный киберфестиваль TECHLABS CUP 2013. 28 сентября во Дворце спорта соберутся все увлеченные компьютерными играми. Киберспортивные баталии между сильнейшими игроками развернутся за крупный призовой фонд, общий размер которого составит $55 000*. Эта цифра вдвое превышает сумму вознаграждения участников на TECHLABS CUP BY 2013, который прошел 18 мая в ТЦ «Столица». Геймеры будут демонстрировать свое мастерство владения мышкой и клавиатурой по дисциплинам: World of Tanks, League of Legends, Point Blank, Dota 2 и Counter-Strike: Global Offensive. Старт мероприятия в 10.00. Вход свободный. Наличие VIP-билета дает вам возможность наслаждаться зрелищем в VIP-зоне на сидячих местах, сфотографироваться со звездами киберспорта и получить автографы.


Расписание мероприятия:


Крупнейший спортивный комплекс Беларуси – Дворец спорта – не раз становился площадкой самых масштабных и зрелищных мероприятий. TECHLABS CUP BY 2013 – Season 4 не станет исключением: организаторы киберфестиваля обещают зрителям захватывающее и увлекательное шоу. 


Для удобства посетителей будет оборудовано три сцены, на которых пройдут сражения по самым разным дисциплинам. За всем происходящим на главной игровой площадке можно будет следить на огромном FULL HD экране длиной в 38 метров. Световое и звуковое оформление киберфестиваля создадут особенную атмосферу на мероприятии и не оставят равнодушным даже самого избалованного зрителя. Комментировать происходящие баталии будут стримеры GAME SHOW Studio из Беларуси, Украины, России и Литвы.


Первыми на сцену выйдут победители отборочных соревнований по Counter-Strike: Global Offensive. Шведы из LGB eSports будут биться с командой Na’Vi за общий призовой фонд в размере $5000*.


Команды Ray of Deads и tyan ne nygni будут сражаться за победу на минском сезоне по дисциплине League of Legend. Общий призовой фонд, который разделят участники, составит $10000*.


«Главная интрига минского турнира по League of Legends – cумеют ли финалисты «ветераны» киевского этапа Ray of Deads одолеть амбициозную команду  tyan ne nygni? Как бы то ни было, игра обещает быть напряженной и интересной. Да победит сильнейший!» – прокомментировал Владимир Торцов, представитель компании Riot Games.  


Одним из самых ожидаемых событий в этот день станет Гранд-финал по World of Tanks. Победители сезонов TECHLABS CUP KZ 2012, TECHLABS CUP RU 2013, TECHLABS CUP BY 2013 и TECHLABS CUP UA 2013: команды PUSH, Na’Vi, pAnic и M1ND будут сражаться за звание лучшей танковой команды TECHLABS CUP 2013. Общий призовой фонд Гранд-финала составит $15000*.


Нас ждут действительно увлекательные баталии, ведь команды PUSH, Na’Vi и M1ND уже имели возможность оценить силы друг друга в турнирах Wargaming.net League. Смогут ли белорусы из команды pAnic противостоять этой тройке и побороться за главный трофей TECHLABS CUP 2013? Ответ на этот вопрос узнаем 28 сентября. 


«Нам нравится участвовать в турнирах TECHLABS CUP. Это будет уже наш четвертый  Техлабс за последние два года. Три предыдущих мы выиграли, и, надеюсь, этот раз не станет исключением. Самый опасный противник, безусловно, команда M1ND, которым недавно удалось нас обыграть в онлайн части Wargaming.net League. Так что будет интересно, приходите за нас болеть!» – Дмитрий «de1uxe» Репин, команда Na’Vi.


«Мы рады, что не упустили возможность попасть на мероприятие такого масштаба. Этот турнир будет для нас хорошей проверкой перед предстоящим финалом WCG. Нам предстоит сразиться с лучшими командами Wargaming.net League, которые являются явными фаворитами. Но, говорят дома и стены помогают, поэтому постараемся удивить наших соперников и порадовать наших болельщиков. Приходите, будем рады вашей поддержке!» – omgheisgosu, капитан команды pAnic.


«Подготовка к Гранд-финалу идет полным ходом. Это будет серьезной подготовкой для нас перед грядущим LAN-финалом второго сезона Wargaming.net League. Ждем от соперников прекрасной игры, в свою очередь покажем результаты тренировок» – Георгий «hlemmur» Дементьев, команда M1ND.


По дисциплине Point Blank квоты на минский финал TECHLABS CUP BY 2013 – Season 4 получили четыре команды. .UNIQUE, MaD, eXpresS* и AoeXe сразятся за общий призовой фонд размером в $10000*.


Финал по Dota 2 станет долгожданным событием для всех поклонников этой дисциплины. Победители отборочных соревнований ALMET (ex Cascade.1xBet) и Power Rangers сойдутся в схватке с приглашенными звездами Na`Vi и davay dasvidania (ex Quantic). Общий призовой фонд в данной номинации составит $15000*.  


Абсолютно всех посетителей киберфестиваля также ждет интересная программа вне сцены мероприятия. На стендах партнеров, которые расположатся на площадке Дворца спорта, можно будет попробовать свои силы в киберсражениях и получить приятные подарки.


Призы, в том числе карточки с игровым золотом, получат самые преданные поклонники популярной игры World of Tanks, ответив правильно на вопросы конкурса. От компании Riot Games будет представлена игровая зона на 10 компьютеров, где каждый сможет продемонстрировать свое мастерство в игре League of Legends. Призы со сцены фестиваля от компании WD получат самые активные и креативные посетители. На самом большом стенде компании ASUS предлагается сыграть в Counter-Strike: Global Offensive и Quake. Профессионалов на стенде будут представлять K29 – известная белорусская команда по Counter-Strike: Global Offensive, и Алексей «Cypher» Янушевский неоднократный чемпион мира по Quake. 


«TECHLABS CUP с каждым годом и каждым новым этапом становится все более масштабным. Компания ASUS всегда выделяла среди своих пользователей геймеров, ведь именно они предъявляют повышенные требования к технике. Поэтому компания создала линейку продукции под маркой Republic of Gamers, которая включает в себя мощные игровые ноутбуки, быстрые видеокарты, а также ряд специальных аксессуаров для любителей виртуальных сражений. Мы поддерживаем TECHLABS CUP с самого начала,  и на настоящий момент он является для нас самым приоритетным киберспортивным проектом.


На мероприятии 28 сентября можно будет познакомиться с новейшими продуктами от компании ASUS на базе ОС Windows 8, которые будут представлены на стенде ASUS|Microsoft. Также, можно будет поучаствовать в настоящих сражениях против профессиональных команд в дисциплинах Quake Live и CS:GO. Кроме того, в течение дня будет проводиться розыгрыш 7- дюймового планшета ASUS и других ценных призов» - прокомментировала Лавина Полеес, менеджер по маркетингу (координатор TECHLABS CUP от компании ASUS).


Попробовать свои силы в World of Tanks и Dota 2 можно будет и на стенде компании SteelSeries. Получить заряд энергии, так необходимый настоящему киберспортсмену, предлагает компания Dynami:t. Ну и, конечно, огромное число розыгрышей от партнеров на сцене мероприятия. 


«Энергетический напиток Dynami:t дарит заряд бодрости для тех, кто нуждается в дополнительной энергии. Тонизирующий эффект напитка позволяет сконцентрировать умственные усилия, придает силы, ускоряет реакцию, улучшает настроение и веру в свой успех. Благодаря оптимально подобранному натуральному составу и приятному вкусу прилив бодрости наступает практически мгновенно. Именно поэтому Dynami:t – официальный напиток киберфестиваля, это то, что поможет участникам решающего финального соревнования победить», - отметила директор по маркетингу ОАО «Лидское пиво» Людмила Лыткина.


Киберфестиваль TECHLABS CUP BY 2013 – Season 4 пройдет 28 сентября во Дворце спорта – Минск. Вход бесплатный. Купить VIP-билет можно по ссылке – ссылка. Стоимость билета 25 000 белорусских рублей.  


В течение года TECHLABS CUP 2013 на своих страницах в социальных сетях www.vk.com/techlabscup и www.facebook.com/techlabscup будет разыгрывать ценные призы.


Узнать актуальную информацию о TECHLABS CUP 2013:


Официальная страница чемпионата: www.techlabs.pro
Официальная группа вКонтакте: www.vk.com/techlabscup
Официальная группа Facebook: www.facebook.com/techlabscup
Официальная страница в Twitter: www.twitter.com/techlabs_event 
Официальный канал YouTube: www.youtube.com/techlabscuptv


* — ценные призы и подарки от спонсоров эквивалентные указанной сумме.

----------

